# flashing kernels



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

I am running MIUI v1.7.29 on my mesmerized....what steps do I take to flash a different kernel

Sent from my mesmerizei500/2.3.4/MIUIv1.7.29 RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Install zip with cwm, reboot, enjoy

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

I have done that...I try to flash the glitch kernel and when I reboot it,it don't make it past the boot animation...it just sticks there....any other ideas??

Sent from my mesmerizei500/2.3.4/MIUIv1.7.29 RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe you need an aosp kernel. I flashed kernels on my fascinate, and i know i had to make sure it was a touchwiz, not aosp. I beleive miui is aosp.

Bob


----------

